# Long boots v short boots and half chaps. Discuss....



## pollyrowell01 (7 September 2009)

As a newbie to riding I find myself in the position of not knowing what is best, splash out and buy a pair of gloriously sexy long black leather boots (with zip in the back as have hockey players calves) I can shine to within and inch of their lives, or stick with the black leather short boots I have already and go for a lovely pair of leather Petrie half chaps (again which I can shine... etc, etc).  

Please can you experienced types out there give me the benefits of your knowledge in pointing out the pros and cons of both options..... 

While I'm on, can anyone tell me what a 'Troll' is? (I know what they are normally but in relation to online forums?)  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Yours in anticipation, Lolloplum


----------



## Ziggy_ (7 September 2009)

IMHO, you can't beat a decent pair of long leather boots.

I got mine in the Robinsons sale a few years back for £60 (they don't have to cost the earth) and the support and stability they give to your lower leg can't be beaten. I find your leg stays in the correct position much more easily which obviously makes you safer in the saddle too.

Short boots and chaps are perhaps more comfy if you're doing yard work/walking around as well, and they support your leg to some extent; that said I've only ever had suede chaps, I can't comment on leather ones.

I tend to wear short boots and chaps for day to day use, yard work and hacking and save my boots for competitions or times when I need some extra security - jumping for example.


----------



## ester (7 September 2009)

I wear long boots for competing, hunting, XC etc and actually think if I had been wearing them they may have prevented a recent ankle injury being as bad as it was. They don't shine too well as they were my mums old pair so about 34 years old but very very comfy and it shows they last! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I wear chaps for hacking and schooling at home as they are more comfortable. 

So up to you!


----------



## Dubsie (7 September 2009)

I have just got back on after 25 years and am aiming to be a happy hacker only, but as someone with a hankering for shiny black long boots...off I went to the tack shops.  However I too have fat calves, coupled with a very high instep.  Simply can't get my foot in anything I've tried so far and do it up at the calf. I then tried short boots, and really couldn't find anything that I could get my feet in without uncomfortable zips.  Then I tried on some lovely Ariat Telluride short boots, I would have prefered something shiny black, but they were really comfy! The shop I was in seemed to have muddled up sizes and colours in their boxes and at £80 a pair I wasn't going to have a miss-matched pair in different shades of brown.  I've settled for some cheaper  Dublin short boots (they were a little less in Countrywide), as I figured being waterproof I can walk the dog in them too and they'll be nicer to wear than wellies being so comfy.  They also look great under jeans, have pretty much worn them non-stop since I got them. Am now trying to track down some brown suede type half chaps to match but hitting the fat calf problem! 
Personally I think short boots are more versatile, and you can also drive in them more comfortably than long boots, but it really depends what sort of riding you're going to be doing in them. 
I think given the choice I'd have both - a long pair to polish and keep pristine, short + chaps for everthing else.


----------



## spookypony (7 September 2009)

I love my long boots to ride in, but they require maintenance. So now I save them for shows, and wear short boots and half-chaps for every day. 

Synthetic boots have also come a long way in appearance, and have ease of care to recommend them.

Some leather gaiter/jodh boot combinations look very good indeed, very similar to long boots, so you could get short boots and half-chaps for every day, and leather gaiters for special occasions. 

If I had to choose only one, I'd go for the leather long boots, though! Many brands have different calf widths available, with a measuring chart. If your local tack shop doesn't carry them, you could look up the sizing you need online, and then order them in.

As to trolls: a troll on an internet forum is someone who posts deliberately to wind people up and cause fights.


----------



## only_me (7 September 2009)

I have ariat jodphur boots and treadstep gaiters - and when i wear my spurs they look like long boots!!

I was browsing long boots at dublin horse show and someone asked me what make my boots where as she liked them - a bit surprised when i told her boots and gaiters 
	
	
		
		
	


	





the boot and gaiter combo means you still have flexibility in the ankle, but must admit have been looking at long boots but cant find a pair that dont sag at the ankles!! (I have v narrow feet and little ankles, plus muscled calfs 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## hellspells (7 September 2009)

I'm a long boot girl.  I really really dislike short boots and chaps/ gaiters.

Its all personal opinion at the end of the day.  But is if you do go for long boots with zios make sure you spend a little more than less, zips in cheap boots go a lot quicker and are a nightmare to get replaced!!


----------



## Taboo1968 (7 September 2009)

another long boot girl here too, but save them mostly for shows now, and tend to ride in my dubarry's all the time!!!


----------



## Hippona (7 September 2009)

I have my sexy long leather ones for shows, my synthetic long leather ones for every day as they are soooooo comfey ( Saxon equilether- £35- marvelous 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)........I also have joddy/yard boots with chaps...I tend to keep my chaps at the yard then if I end up riding when I didnt plan on it I just put my chaps on over my jeans. generally I prefer long boots though because I feel more secure.


----------



## Lippyx (7 September 2009)

I have this same issue!! I normally ride in Mountain Horse short boots with Ranger Leather chaps, as I find in long boots I twist my ankle (see pic in my siggy). I was going to get a pair of Tredstep short boots and gaiters for shows, BUT myself and OH went out yesterday to look at them, and I have fallen in love with a pair of Mountain Horse SC3 Supreme High Rider boots.... My OH really liked them too.... infact, he was the one who convinced me they would be best. they were very soft leather, and had very flexible ankle area. They were £245, but I am going to sell my Mountain Horse Sportive High Rider II boots I have now and use the money from them to go towards my new boots!! Cant wait!!


----------



## Gorgeous George (7 September 2009)

I don't have long boots as despite me not being overly huge my rather large calves won't even fit in the zip up ones! I go for jod boots and synthetic chaps for everyday and then jod boots and leather chaps for shops - love em!


----------



## Silverspring (7 September 2009)

Good quality leather long boots will support you ankle and keep your lower leg more stable tan any half chap could.

Also if you plan on being dragged into fence post long boots minimise the bruising a bit better...it's been tried and tested by my very own shins.


----------



## Rooji (7 September 2009)

Another long boot vote! I had a nasty riding accident in joddy boots a few years ago and broke my ankle - if I had been wearing long boots it is doubtful it would have been so bad. I recently bought my first pair - Mountain Horse high riders and although I have chunky chips calfs I managed to fit in the normal width ones. They are sooooooo comfy and definetly put your lower leg in a better position. I dont think I could go back to short boots now.........


----------



## golddustsara (7 September 2009)

I wear my long Ariats all the time ooops. They were meant to be for 'best'. Stitching is coming a bit loose now so I'll have to get them repaired as they are in good condition still. 

I feel like I ride better in long boots


----------



## Creaturescape (7 September 2009)

Long boots .......I have just bought my first pair of long boots (30 years its taken me!) and oh my life, what a difference. I shall never go back and i really loved my short boots and chaps. 
Didn't think much of them one way or another at first, then forgot to take them to the yard one day and had to revert back to my chaps. It felt like my ankles had been dislocated! My feet just kept moving around - I had to make an effort to keep them still. How annoying whilst trying to keep everything else still!
Long boots are the way forward and when you work out the cost over the time that they last then its worth it. You'll need a cheap pair of muckers to do the stable in though! Boots for riding only if you want them to last!!


----------



## pollyrowell01 (8 September 2009)

Everyone, thanks for the recommendations. You've given me extra to think about (hadn't thought about stability...)

Spookypony, thanks for heads up on Trolls! Nasty little critters. 

Enjoy you day......


----------

